# problème de lecture et d'éjection de CD sur iBook



## Mange_Bec (11 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis depuis peu le propriétaire d'un iBook G4 12" dotté d'un lecteur/graveur de CD et lecteur de DVD.

J'ai quelques difficultés à lire certains CD gravés (de musique ou de données) (gravés par des PC au passage).

Lorsque j'insère le CD en question dans le "mange disque" de l'iBook, il ne le reconnait pas (l'icone n'apparait pas sur le bureau) et le lecteur se met à emettre des petits bruits bizarres et cycliques qui montre bien qu'il est dans les choux. La seul manière de stopper ce qui s'apparente à une séance de torture pour le lecteur, c'est d'éjecter le CD.

Et justement là, il faut prendre son mal en patience parce que le CD peine à ressortir ! Je me suis même fait une petite frayeur avec un CD qui n'est sorti qu'au bout de cinq (longues) minutes et après avoir rebooté 2 fois le système ! Je me suis aperçu à mes dépens qu'il n'y a pas de dispositif d'éjection manuelle sur les lecteurs CD des iBook !

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Suis-je bon pour le SAV ?


----------



## Mange_Bec (11 Septembre 2005)

à noter que ce phénomère se produit avec environ 1 cd sur 10.


----------



## ptite_souris16 (11 Septembre 2005)

Si tu regardes bien ton ibook, au niveau du lecteur cd, tout à droite, il y a un tout piti trou, tu y glisses un trombone que tu auras déplié ou une aiguille, et le tour est joué...... le cd s'éjecte !.....
@+


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2005)

Sur les Ibook G4, il n'y a pas de petit trou pour ejecter les cd..... il y en avait sur les Ibook G3 par contre


----------



## Mange_Bec (12 Septembre 2005)

en effet !


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

Sinon maintiens le clic au rebootage, et le CD sortira


----------



## MamaCass (12 Septembre 2005)

Oui en effet pas de petit trou sur les ibook G4, ce qui est bien ennyeux..... lorsque que l'on installe Linux, on se rend compte que la touche "eject" F12 est gérée par mac os X, donc avec un autre OS elle ne fonctionne pas !
Mais je n'ai jamais essayé le clic de la souris enfoncée pour ejecter un cd au démarrage sous Linux.
A tester...

MamaCass


----------



## Mange_Bec (12 Septembre 2005)

j'ai bien entendu parlé de cette histoire de clic de souris au démarrage mais très honnêtement, je ne suis pas totalement conveincu par cette méthode.

j'espère ne jamais en arriver là !


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Septembre 2005)

Mange_Bec a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien entendu parlé de cette histoire de clic de souris au démarrage mais très honnêtement, je ne suis pas totalement conveincu par cette méthode.
> 
> j'espère ne jamais en arriver là !


testé et approuvé,
ça marche


----------

